# 

## cinez

Witam, mam pytanie za 2 tygodnie będe miał deskowany dach i chcę go pokryc papą. W przyszłym roku będe chciał pokryc go blachodachówką. Nie wiem jaka papę uzyc do pokrycia tego dachu tak zeby wytrzymała mi ok 1 roku może 1,5 roku i zeby nie lała sie woda do srodka. Na składach proponują mi zwykła papę W400/1200 i odradzają termozgrzewalne bo ta spokojnie wytrzyma taki czas a termozgrzewalna to wiekszy wydatek. Czytając rózne fora opinie sa podzielone ale przewaz a papa termozgrzewalna. Zalezy mi na jak najtańszym zakryciu dachu przed zimą, ale zeby to rozwiazanie też sie sprawdziło. Czy zwykła papa 400/1200 nie popęka przez 1 rok i czy nie będzie sie lała woda do budynku??

----------


## netbet

..ja własnie ryzykuję i kładę na deskowany dach papę w. krycia .. na tekturze....powinna ze dwa lata wytrzymać...

----------


## Jan P.

Papa na tekturze spokojnie wytrzyma. Niektórzy nie słuchają dobrych rad i biją papiaki z wierzchu. Jan.

----------


## buzzer11

kolego @MistrzJan możesz rozwinąć temat odnośnie "bicia papiaków z wierzchu". 
Pytam ponieważ lada chwila będą mi dach deskować i papą obijać a chcę wiedzieć jak to powinno być dobrze zrobione żeby zobaczyć czy ci moi fachmani dobrze będą to robić. Z góry wielkie dzięki za informację.

----------


## Jan P.

Nie chce się zajrzeć  do moich postów. Dobrze , jeszcze raz. Kładziemy wzdłuż rynny , przybijamy papiakami bez podkładek tylko górę pod zakładką  którą smarujemy lepikiem na zimno i następna  warstwa . NIGDZIE nie ma prawa  być widać papiaka, wszystkie pod spodem. Papę przy kominach wywijamy do góry i przyklejamy. Papa na tekturze , chyba ,że termo z SBS-em , ale to inna cena. Jan.

----------


## netbet

a takie widoczne papiaki zasmarowane "mazidłem " to zły pomysł? .... ??

bo z tym lepikiem na 45 stopniach to tak raczej średnio idzie..raczej wcale...

----------


## Jan P.

Zły. Papiak wbity w deskę stoi sztywno , papa pracuje i wyrabia się  dziura , Lepik  z czasem kruszeje i nie uszczelnia. Jan.

----------


## buzzer11

@MistrzJan dzięki za informację. Będe się tego trzymał i sprawdzę jak to będą robić moi fachowcy. 

Reasumując pape należy kłaść od dołu, przybić samymi papiakami górę papy, którą później smarujemy lepikiem na zimno i nakładamy na nią kolejną warstwę.

Jeszcze jedno: Jaki robić zakład przy nakładaniu kolejnych warstw papy?

z góry dzięki za wszelkie informacje
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

Napisz jak chłopcy zareagowali na takie krycie :wink:  Jan.

----------


## buzzer11

Nie wiem czy przypadkiem nie będą chcieli walić papiaki z blaszkami po całości.
Wczoraj gadałem z teściem i tak go pytam to mówi, że nikt sie nie bawi inaczej jak tylko po całości papiaki z blaszkami.

Zobacze jak przyjdzie ekipa. co na to powie  :wink:  tylko żeby mi nie uciekli z budowy  :wink: )))))))

----------


## [email protected]

...a dlaczego papiaki bez podkładek? To pytanie do MistrzaJana.

----------


## Jan P.

Ale leń. Przeczytaj  dokładnie trochę wyżej. Jan.

----------


## Yarecky

A jaki konkretnie najlepszy byłby lepik do klejenia na zakładkach?

----------


## aces

> A jaki konkretnie najlepszy byłby lepik do klejenia na zakładkach?


Przyłączam się do pytania.

----------


## rafal_wroc

Panowie pytanie podstawowe brzmiało jaka papa na deskowanie. 
czy ktoś może odpowiedzieć konkretnie co poleca?

----------


## rpilski

U mnie jest termozgrzewalna podkładowa Nexler z SBSem, na włókninie poliestrowej 200g/m2, grubość 4mm.

----------


## netbet

> Panowie pytanie podstawowe brzmiało jaka papa na deskowanie. 
> czy ktoś może odpowiedzieć konkretnie co poleca?


tak - ja mogę.
polecam wierzchniego krycia na tekturze...przy dachu ponad 40 stopni... inna "płynie"

NETbet

----------


## aces

Ja kupiłem Matizol GORBIT STANDARD PZ PYE PV140 S30, dach 40stopni zobazym jak się będzie sprawować.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Zalezy mi na jak najtańszym zakryciu dachu...


Przy takim podejściu do sprawy cokolwiek położysz będzie dobrze!
Pamiętaj, że to ma być później krycie wstępne no chyba, że położysz kolejną warstwę papy. Jednokrotne krycie dachu papą nie daje gwarancji szczelności. Papa przybita tylko w górnym rzędzie może nie przetrwać zimy. Należy wzdłuż krokwi nabić konrtłaty lub jakiekolwiek deski. Zdecydowanie polecam papą termozgrzewalną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mirma

Ja mam u siebie położoną w większości papę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia Icopala v60s42. I ta papa to porażka. Nie wiedziałem że mogą być z nią takie problemy. mam położoną papę o grubości 4,2 i dolna część tej papy mi "spełzła".  Pytanie czy coś z tym robić. Czy zostawić na przybicie kontrłat które częściowo docisną.

Mam też papę o grubości 3,7 i ta prezentuje się bardzo dobrze nic się nie pofałdowało i nic nie spełzło.

----------


## iso2

> Skoro do tego podłoża można przygrzać papę podkładową to z pewnością można  przygrzać od razu pape wierzchniego krycia i z pewnością byłoby dużo taniej. Pozdrawiam.


Owszem można ale pod warunkiem że papa nawierzchniowa jest jednokrotnego krycia.
Jeśli nie jest to potrzebna jest również podkładowa.

----------


## Pawson83

Dziekuje Panie Andrzeju za rzeczową podpowiedź.Tylko ze u mnie ta skrajna krokiew docelowo ma byc lakierowana i zostawiona widoczna,a krycie dachówką planuje na przyszly rok.To powinienem zagiac i przybic pape? A pozniej przy kryciu dachówką uda się tą pape odczepić i odgiąć do góry?Czy pomysł z przyklejeniem do wiatrownicy,która by mi zasłoniła tylko 5cm tej krokwi,jest całkiem nietrafiony,od strony sztuki dekarskiej?

----------


## BigSack

Zdecydowanie papa termozgrzewalna - modyfikowana, tzw. SBS. Papa ta posiada bardzo duże parametry rozciągliwości wzdłużnej i poprzecznej przez co gwarantuje długie używanie. Jeżeli zastosujemy papę podkładową i nawierzchniową oraz zostanie ona prawidłowo zgrzana to możemy liczyć na minimum 20 lat solidnego zabezpieczenia połaci dachowej. Jeżeli zastosujemy papę słabą, na osnowie z tektury to zabezpieczenie będzie krótkotrwałe(max. 2-3 lata).

----------


## BigSack

Jeżeli użył Pan papy na nośniku z tektury czy z włókna szklanego a następnie rozbił kontr łaty i łaty i dach cieknie to jedynym rozsądnym wyjściem jest zerwanie łat i kontr łat położenie kolejnej warstwy papy .Nie bardzo rozumiem jak ktoś mógł ołacić  dach w momencie  ,gdy dachówka będzie dostępna za 3 miesiące.
Rozbiciem łat powinien zając się dekarz po dokładnym jej rozmierzeniu .Tolerancje rozbicia łat są  podawane przez producenta  to średnia pomiędzy rozmierzeniem 10 ciu sztuk  dachówek przy max sciśnięciu i rozciągniećiu . Ale solidny dekarz bierze próbkę z dostarczonych na budowę dachówek i sam określa rozstaw łat na tej podstawie . Należy wyjaśnić że dachówki z każdego wypału się nieznacznie różnią od siebię 
pozdrawiam Irek Sokołowski

----------


## Jan P.

Papa na osnowie z tektury , prawidłowo położona (patrz moje wskazówki) poleży pod dachówką kilkadziesiąt lat. Rozbierałem stare dachy i wiem co mówię, Jan

----------


## link2jack

Sąsiadka zmieniła ogrzewanie na gazowe i sprzedała mi około 12 metrów drewna (jak będę palił w kominku tak jak w ostatniej zimy to starczy mi na 15lat  :big grin:  Zbudowałem drewutnie i chciałem ją pokryć papą. Dachu jest około 15m2. Chciałbym coś takiego co wytrzyma minimum 3-4 lata. Chyba ze nie ma sensu i od razu położyć jakąś blachę, ale nie koniecznie chce mi się pchać w kolejne koszta...

----------


## Jakub Pogorzelski

> Moim skromnym zdaniem spokojnie wytrzyma a to dlatego, że w okresie zimy:
> - jest inny kąt padania promieni słonecznych,
> - dzień jest krótki,
> - jest wiele dni pochmurnych,
> - przez jakiś czas (czasami dość długi) dach jest pokryty śniegiem.
> Ja zawsze doradzam, że jak powyżej 6 miesięcy nie będzie krycia docelowego to należy stosować papę wierzchniego krycia. Pozdrawiam.



Czytam wątek i odpowiedzi i konfrontuje z tym, co sam zamierzam albo bardziej zmuszony jestem zrobić (dwa czynniki jak zwykle kluczowe - Pan Andrzej oczywiście ma rację - portfel i żona inwestora...) i mam kilka pytań bo ciagle brak jasności.

Planuję zdjąć starą dachówkę, łaty, kontrłaty i pełne deskowanie, które jest robione na zakład (deski nie obrzynane bite na zakład). Potem chciałbym te deski położyć z powrotem na lico na to papę i tak to zostawić do następnego sezonu a w międzyczasie jakoś zmagać się z kwestia portfela i żony inwestora  :Smile: .
W następnym sezonie chciałbym dalej położyć izolację nadkrokwiową, wstawic okna dachowe i położyć znowu papę i dachówkę.

Moje wątpliwości dotyczą tego:

1) czy jak teraz położe pape podkładowa i na nią wierzchniego krycia to potem kładąc izolację i dalej na to papę muszę tę papę położoną teraz jeszcze przykryć papą podkładową kolejny raz? 

byłaby to trzecia warstwa papy idąca pod izolacje (pewnie PiR ale może STEICO)
teoretycznie taka warstwa troche zmieniłaby swoją funkcję  z bycia hydroizolacją broniąca domu przed naporem z zewnatrz na bycie paroizolacją chroniącą przed wilgocią z wewnątrz. 

2) czy wobec tego teraz mam wybrac taka papę, która przez producentów zalecana jest zarówno jako hydroizolacja jak i paroizolacja?

3) czy są jakies powody dla których ta papa wierzchniego krycia nie mogłaby zostać pod izolacją termiczna niczym juz nie przykryta. (czy ta gruba posypka tutaj może zaszkodzić?)

4) jaki zestaw pap wybrać  do tego typu układu z załozeniem, że w tym roku dach po prostu trzeba uszczelnić a od nastepnego  robić cokolwiek więcej.

Mam jeszcze pytanie dotyczące pap podkładowych.

Rozumiem, że papy mogą być podkładem

a) pod pape nawierzchniową, która zostaje już pokryciem docelowym dachu
b) pod inną okładzinę typu dachówka czy blacha

W tym ujęciu papa wierzchniego krycia pełni funkcje analogiczne do dachówki czy blachy.

Większość pap podkładowych ma jako zewnetrzną warstwę drobna posypkę. Jakieś pojedyncze zdarzają się, że mają z dwóch stron folię.

5) Czy jeśli chce się przybić papę podkładową papiakami do deski a dalej przygrzac do niej papę wierzchniego krycia to ta podkładowa powinna być wykończona folią od góry dla łatwości zgrzania? 
Innymi słowy czy papy podkładowe z obsypka mineralna sa podkładami pod blachę i dachówki ale nie pod papę a pod pape należy brac pape bez obsypki? Czy z obsypka a zgrzanie odbywa się wyłącznie przez roztopienie dolnej warstwy papy wierzchniego krycia?

A może źle kombinuję, bo może pod dachówkę tez należy dawać 2 warstwy papy tj podkład plus wierzchnią i na to jeszcze dachówkę ?
 W tym ujęciu wierzchniość i podkładowość odnoszą się i tak tylko do zestawu pap bo muszą być zawsze dwie niezależnie od tego czym jeszcze zostana przykryte (np blacha itd). 

Wyjątkiem oczywiście byłaby papa jednokrotnego krycia która
a) jest samowystarczalnym jednowarstwowym pokryciem dachowym

czy 

b) jest samowystarczalnym jednowarstwowym pokryciem które i tak należy od góry przykryć jeszcze dachówką czy blachą ....


6) Szczelina wentylacyjna - rozumiem, że przenosi się nad ocieplenie na poziom kontrłat i łat? 




Z góry dziekuje za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

----------


## bulka907

Witam wszystkich fachowców na forum. Mam pytanie. Dach 32* dwuspadowy. Czy papa na tekturowe W400 z izolmatu lub icopal będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem?  I czy jak kontrlaty będą przykrecane wkrętami, jest potrzeba stosowania lepiku w miejscach przy wkrętach?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy zastosowaniu papy na tekturze uszczelnienie kontrłat konieczne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> 3) czy są jakies powody dla których ta papa wierzchniego krycia nie mogłaby zostać pod izolacją termiczna niczym juz nie przykryta. (czy ta gruba posypka tutaj może zaszkodzić?...


Papa pod izolacją nakrokwiową nie powinna się znaleźć gdyż ma praktycznie bezpośredni kontakt z pomieszczeniem wewnętrznym. Przed montażem takiej izolacji powinno się ją usunąć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bulka907

A czy papa termozgrzewalna podkładowa VILLAS V60 S30 bedzie lepszym i pewniejszym rozwiazaniem niz W400?

----------


## Jakub Pogorzelski

> Papa pod izolacją nakrokwiową nie powinna się znaleźć gdyż ma praktycznie bezpośredni kontakt z pomieszczeniem wewnętrznym. Przed montażem takiej izolacji powinno się ją usunąć. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję Panu bardzo za odpowiedź.

----------


## Syzyf

Witam.

Mój dach :  kopertowy, wiązary, spadek 22 stopnie, pełne "płytowanie" 18 mm OSB lub MFP w kształcie litery L 

W tym roku planuję położyć na to papę, a za jakieś 6 miesięcy dachówka płaska Meyer-Holsen. 

Po przeczytaniu wielu postów chciałbym położyć papę Icopala extra dach 5,2, poziomo wzgl. okapu, przybita papiakami (około 25 mm, cynkowane) tylko w miejscach na krokwiach, które będą schowane pod zakładem z kolejnej warstwy  papy nachodzącej z góry, aby ich nie było widać, połączenia poziome zgrzać  i całość przytwierdzić kontrłatami,  impregnowane - 4x5 cm ?, ewentualnie pod każdego gwoździa w kontrłacie posmarować lepikiem co mam nadzieje pomoże w szczelności.

Zastanawiam się czy w tym przypadku dać papę podkładową przybitą papiakami na całej powierzchni ? Jeśli tak to jaka to miałaby być ? Np  termozgrzewalna ( Papa podkładowa HYDROBIT V60 S3,0) czy jakaś tańsza wystarczy ?

Wolałbym zrobić warstwę wstępnego krycia raz a dobrze.

Pozdrawiam.
syzyf

----------


## marcuso86

Witam
Polecono mi na składzie pape firmy technonicol Mida PV S3 SBS - jest to papa termozgrzewalna o  grubości 3mm - próbowałem ją przerwać i za cholere nie umiałem.  Dach koperta - bedzie deskowany na dniach - chce połozyć pape i na to odrazu dachówke. Czy ktoś stosował taką pape i może podzielić sie opinią. Cena około 7zł m2.

Inny skład polecał mi pape wierzchniego krycia W/PET-SBS/ICOPAL - grubość około 2,2 mm
Cena prawie taka sama - może ktoś coś polecić?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## admiralbar

Niby grubsza to lepsza, jesli jest jeszcze mozliwosc jej zgrzania to super. Ja mam u siebie wpet z icopala, probowalem zgrzewac ale mi nie wychodzilo, a na pochylym dachu to juz w ogole tragedia dlatego przybikem papiakami bez blaszek. Na wierzchu przesmarowalem je lepikiem.
Najlepsze rozwiazanie moim zdaniem to jak pisal Jan z forum - poszukaj, lum mocowanie k-latami jak pokeca Andrzej.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Papa wierzchniego krycia grubość 2.2 mm ??? Na krycie wstępne najlepsza jest papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna modyfikowana SBS na poliestrze grubość minimum 3 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## beringpl

Witam, proszę o radę.
Po deskowaniu muszę czymś przykryć dach na zimę. W kwietniu będę kładł blachodachówkę. Czym przykryć na te 4 miesiące, żeby nie położyć byle czego, a jednocześnie niepotrzebnie nie przepłacić? Na tekturze podobno słabe. A zgrzewalne przy kącie nachylenia 30 stopni podobno niezbyt dobry pomysł bo mogą spełzać.

----------


## admiralbar

papa w-pet

----------


## greghus

dobrej jakości papa termozgrzewalna + dobry fachowiec. Trzeba pojeździć po składach budowlanych i porównać ceny

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Witam, proszę o radę.


Jest takie powiedzenie na Forum: "zanim zapytasz poczytaj" np. w tym wątku mój wpis #236. Dalej odpowiedziałem na e-mail. Papa musi być mocowana kontrłatami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kurtz

> Papa wierzchniego krycia grubość 2.2 mm ??? Na krycie wstępne najlepsza jest papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna modyfikowana SBS na poliestrze grubość minimum 3 mm. Pozdrawiam.


a jaka jest różnica pomiędzy papą podkładowa a nawierzchniową - jedynie posypką? Jeździłem po składach i szukałem podkładowej Wernera i nigdzie nie ma, są tylko nawierzchniowe - mogą brać taką na deskowanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być papa termozgrzewalna wierzchniego krycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dez

Dachówką będę krył jesienią przyszłego roku, czy MIDA STANDARD V70 S40 SBS wierzchniego krycia będzie odpowiednia? Dach ma 40st spadu. Cenowo wychodzi prawie to samo co MIDA STANDARD V70 S30 SBS podkładowa. Chciałem początkowo pape na poliestrze, ale zamiast 1500zl wyjdzie   mnie o 1000zl drożej i nie bardzo widzę sens przepłacać. Są jakieś wady krycia od razu papa wierzchniego krycia?

----------


## zorro128

Czy taka papa będzie odpowiednia na deskowanie,nie za cienka?https://sklep.izolacja-jarocin.pl/pa...32-id-111.aspx

----------


## zorro128

Podbijam zapytanie,może ktoś miał do czynienia z papą powyżej?

----------


## slawek987

Witam,
podłączę się pod temat. Przeczytałem cały wątek....
Proszę o pomoc w doborze papy na dach deskowany. W przyszłym miesiącu planuję zmienić deski oraz obić dach papą. Natomiast w przyszłym roku, po zimie planuję położyć na papę blachodachówkę.
W związku z tym chciałem doradzić jaką najlepiej papę mam wybrać. Nie chciałbym zbyt przepłacać, ale z drugiej strony nie chciałbym aby woda mi przeciekała, albo papa spłynęła itp
Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Kemotxb

Modyfikowana SBS, na włókninie poliestrowej, producent z górnej półki Icopal ... cena kosmos, ale wg mnie spokojnie można kupić coś w rozsądniejszej cenie i innego producenta. Ja kupowałem TES i wydaje się być solidna no i jest niedroga. Papę kupowałbym na wagę im cięższa tym solidniejsza. Prawdę mówiąc to nie wiadomo czym się różnią między sobą te papy i za co się płaci.

----------


## wodzirej

Witam  mamy  pytanie czy   zamiast  PAPIAKÓW  można zastosować    WKRĘTY ??   wydaje mi się że wkręt  mocniej siedzi w desce i nie pracuje nie wysunie się  czy mam racje ??

----------


## slawek987

*Kemotxb*
możesz podać jaki dokładnie typ papy zastosowałeś?

----------


## Kemotxb

TES CHAMPION SBS W-PYE PV250 S52H (-20) - gruba ciężka, w rolce 5 mkw, powiedzmy to średnia/wyższa półka tego producenta, bardziej ekonomiczny jest bodajże ADEPT. Mają dobre ceny a wydaje mi się że jakościowo spełnia wymagania, przynajmniej na etapie montażu i krótkiego czasu użytkowania. Jaka będzie po 20 latach ... nie wiem. W moim regionie to lokalny producent, wspieram biznes  :wink: .

----------


## CANADA WATERPROOF SYSTEM

Spróbujcie gumy wpłynie CWS R - słuzy do naprawy dachów i w tym przypadku po przesmarowaniu papiaków damy szanse dachowi na dłuższe życie . Produkt na bazie wody co w przypadków tych upałów ma znaczenie . Jakby nie było rozpuszczalnikowe opary  mają  temperature zapłonu przy  40 stopni 

Tą guma naprawiane są stare dachy i te nowe z żle zgrzanymi papami .   

www.cws.expert

----------


## lostdesper

Witam panowie. ,


Niedługo będą mi deskować dach i stoję przed wyborem papy. Dach będzie na samej papie do kwietnia-maja. 

Czy taką papę warto kupić? Papa podkładowa ICOPAL Baza PYE PV250 S4,0 7,5 m2 ICOPAL?

Jeśli nie, to jaką byście polecili? Dach dwuspadowy 30 stopni. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wiesiek76

Cz tak samo montuje się folię paroprzepuszczalną?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak samo jak co? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wiesiek76

Witam
Przepraszam, ale co myślicie by zamiast papy na deskowany dach położyć folię paroprzepuszczalną.

----------


## Wiesiek76

Przepraszam nie dopowiedziałem chodziło mi o to, czy tak samo montuje się folię paroprzepuszczalną jak papę czyli czy należy bić papiaki na spodnją warstwę a górną podklejać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Folie najczęściej mocuje się zszywkami. Mocowanie folii i papy jest symboliczne bo oba te materiały trzymane są przez kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wiesiek76

Dziękuję

----------


## MiroMirek

dzień dobry, szczyt budowlany (koszt robocizny i materiałów ) niestety daje w kość inwestorom  :sad: .  
W projekcie mojego parterowego domu (poddasze nieużytkowe, wełna izolująca  "leży" na stropie "z wiązarów")  fundamentalne znaczenie ma szczelność dachu . Zgodnie z projektem dach to wiązary, poszycie to wodoodporna sklejka z drewna iglastego (BB) o grubości 12mm +membrana. Chciałbym na to położyć dachówkę ceramiczną ( pewnie MH Piano ). 
Na początku patrząc przez pryzmat kosztów chciałem zrezygnować z "deskowania" na rzecz samej membrany - sam koszt sklejki to teraz około 15 tys. ( dach kopertowy, 25 *, około 320 m2) ale jak przeczytałem forum to czym prędzej zmieniam zdanie co do "deskowania" (nie chciałbym na emeryturze wpaść w koszta remontu dachu - nie będzie mnie stać  :sad: ) ale pojawiły się wątpliwości, będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc w ich rozwianiu:
1. po co projektant zastosował membranę + deskowanie ? - jak czytam powinno się zastosować papę 
2. w czym sklejka jest lepsza od desek bo zdaje się na pewno droższa  :sad: 
3. jeżeli w tym samy roku chcę położyć dachówkę to potrzeba dawać papę podkładowa i wierzchnią ?  czy wystarczy tylko podkładowa lub wierzchnia ? - jeżeli tak to która ? - już wiem, ze ma to być grubość co najmniej 3 mm, modyfikowana SBS, termozgrzewalna i osnowie poliestrowej  :smile: 
4. jak sensownie połączyć koszt z wymogiem szczelności dachu ? - materiały, technologia wykonania dachu

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sklejka wodoodporna to bardzo dobry materiał ale wystarczy płyta OSB tez grubości 12 mm (będzie tańsza od desek i zdecydowanie od sklejki). Czasami brak doświadczenia u projektanta powoduje zasugerowanie folii a czasami wpisanie konkretnego materiału do projektu to prowizja od producenta.
Wystarczy papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna. Wszystkie połączenia zgrzane. Najlepiej mocować odpadami desek w miejscach krokwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Sklejka wodoodporna to bardzo dobry materiał ale wystarczy płyta OSB tez grubości 12 mm (będzie tańsza od desek i zdecydowanie od sklejki). Czasami brak doświadczenia u projektanta powoduje zasugerowanie folii a czasami wpisanie konkretnego materiału do projektu to prowizja od producenta.
> Wystarczy papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna. Wszystkie połączenia zgrzane. Najlepiej mocować odpadami desek w miejscach krokwi. Pozdrawiam.


bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedź , dotknął Pan bardzo istotnego aspektu . Niestety coraz częściej mam do czynienia z sytuacją w której sprzedawca nie poleca najlepszego produkt (jakość/cena) dla danej potrzeby klienta  ale to na co ma najlepsza prowizje  :sad:  . Co go tam obchodzi, ze potem człowiek będzie miał problem lub przepłaci. I dzieje się tak w aptekach (paraleki), bankach, budownictwie,.... Ma to oczywiście w dłuższej perspektywie bardzo złe skutki dla sprzedawcy (klient już nie wróci)  ale teraz liczy się zysk  :sad:  - tu i teraz. Stąd takie fora jak to jest pewną formą obrony na ten nasz agresywny kapitalizm  :smile: .
Jeszcze raz dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## MiroMirek

jestem po rozmowie z dekarzem - co ciekawe,  pokazał mi zlecenie na remont dachu - membrana założona w 2008 r. , rozsypuje  się pod dachem - wytrzymała raptem 10 lat, pewnie nie była najwyższej jakości.
z mojego podwórka - uznał, że 12 mm to za cienkie OSB , optymalnie zalecił 18 mm - w/g chodzi o to aby mogli bezpiecznie po tym chodzić , także w trakcie papowania. Fakt , mężczyzna niezłej postury ten majster  :smile: .

----------


## Kamil30cm

Dobrze mówi

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...uznał, że 12 mm to za cienkie OSB , optymalnie zalecił 18 mm - w/g chodzi o to aby mogli bezpiecznie po tym chodzić , także w trakcie papowania.....


Od lat stosuję na poszycie OSB grubości 12 mm i nic złego w trakcie montażu się nie dzieje. Chodzę po tym poszyciu a ważę prawie 100 kg. Stosuję w poziomych połączeniach spinki "H" (minimum 2 szt. w każdym polu pomiędzy krokwiami) co zabezpiecza przed klawiszowaniem płyt. A tak na marginesie ciekawe jak Twój wykonawca porusza się po dachu gdy krycie wstępne wykonuje folią? Oczywiście zastosowanie OSB grubości 18 mm na poszycie nie jest błędem, tylko po co? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gontowy

> Witam panowie. ,
> 
> 
> Niedługo będą mi deskować dach i stoję przed wyborem papy. Dach będzie na samej papie do kwietnia-maja. 
> 
> Czy taką papę warto kupić? Papa podkładowa ICOPAL Baza PYE PV250 S4,0 7,5 m2 ICOPAL?
> 
> Jeśli nie, to jaką byście polecili? Dach dwuspadowy 30 stopni. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam. Dobry wybór, dobra papa - prawie warto. 6-7 miesięcy nawet wytrzyma pomimo tego że jest podkładowa (nie ma warstwy posypki, która oslania przed UV słońca w dłuższym okresie). Polecam położyć ją 'odwrotnie', piaskowaną stroną do desek, będzie mniej się ślizgać pod własnym ciężarem oraz wiatrem. (uwaga, przy układaniu wtedy ślizka strona z folią do chodzenia)
Tylko... w 'zakładach' sąsiednich arkuszy papy będziesz miał łączenie 2óch, a nawet 3ch warstw, tzn. 4 mm razy 3 = 12 mm!!! Dlatego wszystcy producenci jako podkład na deskowanie polecają (i produkują) specjalne papy: z obydwu stron nie ślizkie i tp. Ma je Icopal, inni producenci, ja sprzedaję też.

----------


## Gontowy

> Sklejka wodoodporna to bardzo dobry materiał ale wystarczy płyta OSB tez grubości 12 mm (będzie tańsza od desek i zdecydowanie od sklejki). Czasami brak doświadczenia u projektanta powoduje zasugerowanie folii a czasami wpisanie konkretnego materiału do projektu to prowizja od producenta.
> Wystarczy papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna. Wszystkie połączenia zgrzane. Najlepiej mocować odpadami desek w miejscach krokwi. Pozdrawiam.


Papa termozgrzewalna z racji zgrzewania zwykle jest robiona grubsza niż by wynikało z funkcji izolacji od wody. Z dodatkiem 'na degradację przy zgrzewaniu'. Z wkładką poliester - jeszcze grubsza, bydodatkową masą osłonić od palnika syntetyczną osnowę. Na deskowanie istnieją specjalistyczne papy, polączenia izoluję się masą asfaltową modyfikowaną na rozpuszczalniku lib samoprzylepne. Prawdą jest, że składy budowlane nie specjalnie zaopatrują się w podobne produkty i są one raczej 'na zamówienie'.

----------


## Gontowy

> Folie najczęściej mocuje się zszywkami. Mocowanie folii i papy jest symboliczne bo oba te materiały trzymane są przez kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.


W przypadku papy na deskowaniu pozostawianej na 6-10-15 miesięcy bez układania właściwego pokrycia wątek mocowania wygląda nieco inaczej...

----------


## lostdesper

Panowie, jaki brać "zapas" papy? Jeśli dach mam 250m2 to biorąc pod uwagę papę, którą obserwuję (7,5m2 ma w rolce), mam to tylko podzielić przez siebie, czy coś dołożyć? Jeśli tak, to ile?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agb

Jak zwykły dwuspadowy to niewiele więcej niż to co na zakłady między pasami. Na bardziej skomplikowany więcej. U mnie na 150m2(umowne, bo nikt w sumie tego nie mierzył) poszło 230m2. W tym papa pod murłaty, słupy, itp.

----------


## Gontowy

> Panowie, jaki brać "zapas" papy? Jeśli dach mam 250m2 to biorąc pod uwagę papę, którą obserwuję (7,5m2 ma w rolce), mam to tylko podzielić przez siebie, czy coś dołożyć? Jeśli tak, to ile?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Same zakłady 8 cm wzdłuż oraz 12-15 wpoprzek dają 10% ponad wymiar. Plus obcinki-obróbki... Na małym dachu 'w ciemno' polecałbym +20-25%. I tak wyjdzie taniej niż paliwo i czas później latać w poszukiwaniu dodatkowej rolki jak zabraknie 1-2 m2.  :wink:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Od lat stosuję na poszycie OSB grubości 12 mm i nic złego w trakcie montażu się nie dzieje. Chodzę po tym poszyciu a ważę prawie 100 kg. Stosuję w poziomych połączeniach spinki "H" (minimum 2 szt. w każdym polu pomiędzy krokwiami) co zabezpiecza przed klawiszowaniem płyt. A tak na marginesie ciekawe jak Twój wykonawca porusza się po dachu gdy krycie wstępne wykonuje folią? Oczywiście zastosowanie OSB grubości 18 mm na poszycie nie jest błędem, tylko po co? Pozdrawiam.


jeszcze z nim pogadam - ale to jest dość trudne  :smile:  - jak tu ignorant ma doświadczonemu majstrowi udowodnić, że ma być inaczej  :smile:  - pewnie skończy się na 15 mm OSB  z frezem  :smile:  - życie to jeden wielki kompromis  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płyta pióro-wpust nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. Zastosowanie spinki "H" powoduje odstęp pomiędzy płytami co pozwala na ich pracę. Radzę pozostać przy tym rozwiązaniu. Życie to nie kompromis (chociaż czasami też), życie to umiejętność podejmowania rozsądnych i trafnych wyborów. Takich życzę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fadros

> Płyta pióro-wpust nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. Zastosowanie spinki "H" powoduje odstęp pomiędzy płytami co pozwala na ich pracę. Radzę pozostać przy tym rozwiązaniu. Życie to nie kompromis (chociaż czasami też), życie to umiejętność podejmowania rozsądnych i trafnych wyborów. Takich życzę. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju,
czy dobrze rozumiem, że przy stosowaniu spinek "H" nie muszę się martwić o łączenie płyt na krokwiach? Mogą one niejako łączyć się "w powietrzu"? 
Niby kontrłata i tak przeszyta jest do krokwi, a łata i tak do tych kontrłat. Więc w miejscach łączenia to chodzi o stabilność, aby nie podrzeć papy lub membrany ... ? 

PS. Dużo jest tu o papie na pełne deskowanie lub na osb. A ja jednak chciałbym położyć membranę jako coś bardziej "zdrowego". Jaką konkretnie zastosować?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...ja jednak chciałbym położyć membranę jako coś bardziej "zdrowego".


A co jest takiego niezdrowego w papie? Nie znam żadnych składników papy, które szkodziłyby człowiekowi. Natomiast każdy ma wolny wybór i jak chce to może zastosować dowolny materiał. Rodzi się jednak pytanie: jak folia to po co deski? Cienkość folii jest jej wadą a nie zaletą. Folia powinna być montowana w lekkim zwisie a deski czy płyta OSB to uniemożliwiają. Po mimo zastosowania na deskowaniu folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej pomiędzy deskami a izolacją cieplną (o ile jest ona montowana pomiędzy krokwiami) powinna być drożna szczelina wentylacyjna z wlotem i wylotem powietrza. I ostatnia kwestia żywotność najlepszych folii nijak się ma do żywotności dachówki ceramicznej czy cementowej. Życzę rozsądnych i trafnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fadros

> A co jest takiego niezdrowego w papie?[...] Po mimo zastosowania na deskowaniu folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej pomiędzy deskami a izolacją cieplną (o ile jest ona montowana pomiędzy krokwiami) powinna być drożna szczelina wentylacyjna z wlotem i wylotem powietrza.[...]


Zawsze myślałem, że to jakieś jednak asfalty, lepiki, czernidła.... jednak myślenie nie podparte żadnymi dowodami. 
Nie dodałem, że poddasze nieużytkowe. Ocieplenie będzie w warstwie stropu - pomiędzy belkami drewnianymi 20cm i poniżej belek 20cm. Cała połać dachu wolna od wełny itp. 

Panie Andrzeju, ale najważniejsza dla mnie to była ta kwestia łączenia płyt  :smile:  Czy mógłby się Pan do tego odnieść? Poprzez spinki "H" nie muszą się kończyć i zaczynać na krokwiach?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja stosuj.ę spinki "H" tylko na połączenia poziome. Natomiast w połączeniach  prostopadłych do okapu wykorzystuję odpady płyt (paski szerokości 10~14 cm i skręcam wkrętami. W załączeniu zdjęcie z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fadros

No i wszystko jasne  :smile:  Dzięki!

----------


## pamatama

Witam wszystkich,

właśnie zakończyłem deskowanie dachu dwuspadowego 40 stopni. Stoję przed wyborem papy i sposobu jej mocowania, a po przeczytaniu całęgo wątku i kilku innych mam mętlik w głowie. Szczególnie w konfrontacji porad Pana Andrzeja i Pana Jana z "wiedzą" moich i okolicznych fachowców.

Polecono mi papę Icopala W / PET-SBS (link do karty technicznej http://www.architekt.icopal.pl/files...instrukcja.pdf). Jest to papa krycia wierzchniego grubości 2,2 mm na poliestrze, do mocowania na lepik lub mechanicznego. Ta papa leży na wielu dachach w okolicy i wszyscy sa zadowoleni, (pytanie jak długo, są to stosunkowo nowe dachy). Poniżej moje wątpliwości w punktach, żeby łatwiej było odpowiadać.

1. Czy można tą papę kłaść jako jedyną warstwę przy założeniu, że w tym samym roku dach pokryje blachodachówka? Jest dość cienka (2,2 mm) i w instrukcji jest opisana jako wierzchnia warstwa w  WIELOWARSTWOWYCH  pokryciach wodochronnych. Jak dla mnie oznacza to, że pod nią powinna być papa podkładowa, Mylę się?

2. Króluje metoda przebijania papiakami z talerzami górnego, środkowego i dolnego pasa papy., aż dachy się błyszczą. Moi wykonawcy więźby i krycia wstępnego też tak chcieli zrobić. Nie zgodziłem się, wysłałem ich inną robotę - mają wrócić, jak się już doedukuję, wybiorę papę oraz sposób montażu i im go przekażę :big grin: 
Robię zbiorniki wodne i mi się w głowie nie mieści przebijanie hydroizolacji, ale do rzeczy. Czy taki sposób jest w ogóle dopuszczalny, przy założeniu zasmarowania później wszystkich papiaków lepikiem? Osobiście bardzo do mnie przemawia przybijanie górnego pasa i nakrywanie go następną warstwą papy na lepik, ale na ten mój argument słyszę, że wszyscy robią na papiaki z talerzykami, a papa i tak szczelnie oblepi gwoździe i się zwulkanizuje (bez lepiku) jak zrobi się ciepło. A jak nie dam im przybić to papa pofrunie. Co o tym myślicie?

3. Prawdopodobnie jeszcze w tym roku na moim dachu pojawi się blachodachówka, ale ponieważ w dużej mierze buduję sam, istnieje możliwość, że jednak nie zdążę i dach będzie na przyszłą wiosnę. Jaką papę powinienem zastosować przy powyższych warunkach? Analizując ten wątek wychodzi mi papa wierzchniego krycia, co najmniej 3 mm, mocowana mechanicznie. Czy dobrze rozumuję? Jakąś konkretną papę polecicie? Nie chcę oszczędzać na dachu, ale też nie widzę sensu w kupowaniu materału dwa razy droższego niż będzie mi faktycznie potrzebny.

4. Zakładając, że wybiorę papę wierzchniego krycia - czy sensownym sposobem montażu będzie przybijanie górnej krawędzi papiakami bez talerzy, a w środku pasa podkleić lepikiem, żeby wybić wykonawcy z ręki argument o fruwającej papie? Wiem, że Pan Andrzej preferuje nabicie kontrłat, ale boję się ich paczenia, ze względu na co najmniej kilkumiesięczny okres, zanim pojawi się na nich  blachodachówka.

5. Gdybym wybrał papę termo - czy jest sens przygrzać punktowo lub pasowo, żeby się dobrze trzymała (bez nabijania kontrłat)? Czy w ogóle papa termo na dach 40 st. to dobry pomysł? Z tego, co pamiętam nie zalecacie przygrzania na całej powierzchni deskowania i to do mnie przemawia.

6. Co byście polecili w moim przypadku? Papę mocowaną mechanicznie czy termo? A może jeszcze coś innego?

7. A może podkładowa mechanicznie a na nią wierzchnia termo lub na lepik? Tylko czy to nie przesada pod blachodachówkę?

Wiem, że sporo pytań, ale chciałbym zrobić dach raz a dobrze - nie chcę teraz oszczędzić 1000 zł, a za 5 lat zrywać dach. Nie ukrywam, że najbardziej zależy mi na odpowiedzi Pana Andrzeja i Pana Jana.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku jak nie wiadomo tak dokładnie kiedy będzie montowane krycie docelowe sugerowałbym papę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia na włókninie poliestrowej, modyfikowaną SBS grubość 3 mm. Mocowaną wyłącznie w górnym rzędzie. Połączenia zgrzane. Radziłbym nabić kontrłaty (gwoździe mogą być co 1 m).  Przed kryciem docelowym dekarz oceni ich stan. Jak trzeba będzie to je wymieni. Koszt z pewnością nie przekroczy 1.000,-. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Zgadzam się z Andrzejem, tylko zamiast gwoździ daję wkręty. Przy ewentualnym demontażu kontr nie uszkadza papy. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Gdy demontuję kontrłaty otwory po gwoździach czy wkrętach uszczelniam masą bitumiczną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pamatama

Panowie bardzo dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź.

1. Czy polecicie jakąś konkretną papę? Czy np.ICOPAL TOP PYE PV250 S5,2S jest dobrej jakości? Wychodzi 14 zł/m2.
2. Moje kolejne pytanie dotyczy domu osoby z rodziny i niestety dachu już opapowanego. Została na nim użyta właśnie papa Icopal W/PET SBS z mojego poprzedniego posta. Jest położona jako jedyna warstwa i przybita gęsto papiakami z talerzykami. 
W poście #236 Pan Andrzej był zdziwiony, że papa wierzchnia jest tak cienka (2,2 mm). Co z takim dachem zrobić? Zasmarować papiaki, jeśli tak - czym (lepik czy coś innego)? Wymienić papę na grubszą? Nagrzać/nakleić na obecną papę jeszcze jedną warswę? 
3. Kontrłaty 4x6 leżące na boku 6 będą ok na przykręcenie?
4. Rozumiem, że przy papie termo jedynym kosztem jest papa (nie liczę gazu), przy papie mocowanej mechanicznie dochodzą papiaki i lepik? Czy jest jeszcze coś o czym nie wiem?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

ad. 1. Każda spełniająca wymogi, o których wspomniałem wcześniej będzie dobra.
ad. 2. Wystarczy bo to tylko krycie wstępne. W przypadku gdy papiak z podkładką wystąpi pod kątrłatą należy go usunąć. Wszystkie papiaki należy zasmarować masą bitumiczną (taką do podlepiania gontów bitumicznych).
ad. 3. Stabilny montaż to montaż na szerszym boku (nie dotyczy pierwszej łaty przy okapie).
ad. 4. To żadne koszty.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pamatama

Tzn. nie panikować, że leżąca papa jest za cienka?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro spełnia swoje zadanie (nie przecieka) to OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MichalTr

Papa, która chce zastosować podkladowa Mida PV S3 nie ma posypki na zew stronie czy to jakiś problem czy można ja bić na deskowanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To nawet lepiej. Można bez problemów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MichalTr

> To nawet lepiej. Można bez problemów. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki po raz kolejny. Czy pas papy umieszczony najwyżej na każdej z połaci, którego część będzie zakryta przez czapkę na kalenicy może być bity w jego górnej części? Tzn. papiaki będę na wierzchu, zakryte tylko czapką.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MiroMirek

skoro jesteśmy przy papie i dachu  :smile:  - zastanawia mnie od jakiegoś czasu - jeżeli zastosuję pełne deskowanie ( w moi m przypadku OSB ) + papę to przy poddaszu nieużytkowym ( dom to parterówka) , dach 4 spadowy około 300 m2 - to ile potrzeba zastosować kominków wentylacyjnych w dachu ?. pytam bo w projekcie, który mam jest jeden kominek  ale pierwotnie projekt zakłada poszycie ze sklejki + membranę więc może jest lepsza wymiana powietrza , papa jednak chyba dość mocno " uszczelnia" dach

będę wdzięczny za fachową poradę

----------


## agb

> skoro jesteśmy przy papie i dachu  - zastanawia mnie od jakiegoś czasu - jeżeli zastosuję pełne deskowanie ( w moi m przypadku OSB ) + papę to przy poddaszu nieużytkowym ( dom to parterówka) , dach 4 spadowy około 300 m2 - to ile potrzeba zastosować kominków wentylacyjnych w dachu ?. pytam bo w projekcie, który mam jest jeden kominek  ale pierwotnie projekt zakłada poszycie ze sklejki + membranę więc może jest lepsza wymiana powietrza , papa jednak chyba dość mocno " uszczelnia" dach
> 
> będę wdzięczny za fachową poradę


#1539

----------


## MiroMirek

> #1539


dziekuję ale nie ma tam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi , kominki wentylacyjne  są niestety drogie, proszę  więc o poradę  precyzyjnie do moich warunków :  300 m2 dachu czterospadowego  , poddasze nieużytkowe, strop  izolowany wełną .

----------


## agb

A czytałeś kolejne posty?

----------


## MiroMirek

> A czytałeś kolejne posty?


tak, przecież napisałem ale jeżeli masz cos konkretnego to po prostu napisz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po pierwsze budując dom dla siebie nie ma pojęcia drogi czy tani produkt. Jest pojęcie dobry czy gorszy produkt.
Po drugie 300 m2 to nie jest mały dach a więc i nie tani.
Po trzecie jest to najprawdopodobniej dach kopertowy czyli ma kalenicę. Otwarta kalenica zapewni skuteczną wentylację tego poddasza pod warunkiem, że będą jakieś wloty powietrza w okolicach okapu bądź murłat.
Po czwarte dla spokoju sumienia można zamontować jeden kominek wentylacyjny  w okolicy kalenicy no maksymalnie dwa. Wówczas po jednym na każdej trójkątnej połaci. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Po pierwsze budując dom dla siebie nie ma pojęcia drogi czy tani produkt. Jest pojęcie dobry czy gorszy produkt.
> Po drugie 300 m2 to nie jest mały dach a więc i nie tani.
> Po trzecie jest to najprawdopodobniej dach kopertowy czyli ma kalenicę. Otwarta kalenica zapewni skuteczną wentylację tego poddasza pod warunkiem, że będą jakieś wloty powietrza w okolicach okapu bądź murłat.
> Po czwarte dla spokoju sumienia można zamontować jeden kominek wentylacyjny  w okolicy kalenicy no maksymalnie dwa. Wówczas po jednym na każdej trójkątnej połaci. 
> Pozdrawiam.


dziękuję  :smile:  , o taką właśnie konkretną poradę chodziło

----------


## Ratpaw

Proszę o poradę.

Mam dach dwuspadowy o kącie nachylenia 30 stopni, bez żadnych kominów/kominków - 217 m2 - *ile papy kupić?*
Nieużytkowe poddasze.
Konstrukcja: wiązary dachowe

Wstępne krycie będzie płytami MFP 22mm, bez PW.

Na styku płyt dam łączniki H, mocowanie do krokwi wiązarów gwoździami spiralnymi (walcowanymi?)

Dachówka nie przyjdzie w tym roku ani pewnie w przyszłym, może za trzy lata (???)

Pytanie: jaka papa na MFP? Ma być trwale i solidnie, cena mnie nie obchodzi, ale oczywiście nie chcę niepotrzebnie przepłacać (papa w dwóch warstwach raczej odpada, bo już mam umówioną cenę za kładzenie poszycia i chłopaki nie mają tyle czasu, żeby dwa razy skakać po dachu).

Wyszukałem dwie papy Izohana (to nie reklama):
 https://izohan.pl/produkt/izolmat-plan-monomax/ https://izohan.pl/produkt/nexler-pre...pye-pv250-s53/
Papy nadają wg producenta na dach do mocowania mechanicznego  i mają dużą tolerancję na rozciąganie:
Wydłużenie (%) (Wzdłuż/W poprzek): 50 (±15)/50 (±15)
*Pytanie co z tą stalową posypką? Przeszkadza w czymś?*

Wykonanie:
* przybite papiakami 22mm co 50mm pasy papy kładzionej równolegle do kalenicy, papaki wbijane do paska bez posypki
* następny pas nachodzi na górę poprzedniego, zakrywając papiaki i zgrzewając się do jednocześnie do niego
* końce rolek ścięte lekko pod ukosem i na to następna rolka, ścięta również na początku pod ukosem
* bez mocowania dolnej krawędzi do MFP - *Pytanie, czy z boków papę mocować do tych płyt MFP?*
* trzymanie papy przez kontrłaty 2.5x5 cm mocowane wkrętami do krokwi - *Pytanie: czy lepiej stosować gwoździe spiralne?*

O czymś zapomniałem?

Dodam, że dach to mój konik - jak jak patrzę na dom, to najpierw widzę dach. Wiem też z doświadczenia innych osób, że dach należy zrobić bardzo solidnie, inaczej można dostać kota od ciągłych napraw.

Proszę o fachową poradę.
Pozdrawiam
Jacek

----------


## Jan P.

Spodniej papy nie musisz ścinać pod kątem. To płyty ładnie się zgrzeje po całosci.Dodatkowo można dać kilka papiaków pod zakład. Weź papę w rękę i spóbuj urwać. Jak urwiesz to szajs. Jan

----------


## Ratpaw

Wybrałem papę monomax po skonsultowaniem sie z producentem.

Co z tym mocowaniem papy na obrzeżach? Przybijać do płyty papiakami, żeby owinąć ja po bokach czy nie wolno przybijać?

----------


## Dekos

Panie Janie P. zaleca Pan do mocowania papy np. W400 użycia papniaków bez podkładek? Czy ich stosowanie jest zbędne czy są inne powody?

----------


## tomus258

Witam,

Powoli zbliżam się do dachu dlatego mam pytania odnośnie deskowania:
 - Deskowanie deskami 25 mm czy płytą OSB 12mm czy nie ma większego znaczenia i sugerować się ceną. 
  Boje się że deski są bardziej narażone na możliwość skręcania się  na dachu jeżeli przyjadą mokre? 

Druga sprawa to jaką papę zastosować, dach będzie miał 38 stopni nachylenia i będzie odrazu po deskowaniu i rozłożeniu papy przykryty dachówką ceramiczną, jako że hurtownia w której kupuje materiały ma papy firmy TES zastanawiam się między :
http://tesniwki.com.pl/project/w641200/
http://tesniwki.com.pl/project/p641200/

czy warto dopłacić do: 

http://tesniwki.com.pl/project/prince-oxy-v60-s30/ 

Dzięki za sugestie,
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Żadna z nich ale najbliżej tej jaka powinna być to ta ostatnia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maciekrk

Witam, proszę o poradę:

dach ponad 300m wielospadowy z 3 lukarnami, pełne deskowanie deską, czy np taka papa będzie ok?
https://www.leroymerlin.pl/dachy-i-a...0029,l432.html
Jak jest coś tańszego godnego polecenia proszę o link.
Na to pójdzie od razu dachówka płaska MH. 
MH nie robi dachówek wentylacyjnych, czego dopilnować aby była poprawna wentylacja?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dać jest dobra papa. Meyer-Holsen ma dachówki wentylacyjne do płaskiej dachówki i gdy połać jest dłuższa od 6 m należy je stosować. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomus258

> Żadna z nich ale najbliżej tej jaka powinna być to ta ostatnia. Pozdrawiam.


A która z pap w asortymencie firmy TES nadają się na deskowanie?
Jak wgl wygląda jakość pap firmy TES, wiem że ICOPAL ma dobre opinie a jakie jest porównanie TES Z ICOPAL?

Z tego co znalazłem na forum to Pan poleca " Na krycie wstępne najlepsza jest papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna modyfikowana SBS na poliestrze grubość minimum 3 mm" wygląda że ta spełnia te kryteria:
http://tesniwki.com.pl/project/champ...e-pv150-s30-5/

----------


## brencik

U mnie na deskowanie kładli membranę, EUROVENT VSTRONG

----------


## Pytajnick

Papa powinna mieć w specyfikacji napisane jak byk, że jest przystosowana do montażu przez zgrzewanie jak i MECHANICZNE. Dopiero później w zależności od zasobności portfela patrzymy na jakie temperatury minusowe jest odporna czy na siły które ją mogą zniszczyć  :big grin:

----------


## agb

> Witam, proszę o poradę:
> 
> dach ponad 300m wielospadowy z 3 lukarnami, pełne deskowanie deską, czy np taka papa będzie ok?
> https://www.leroymerlin.pl/dachy-i-a...0029,l432.html
> Jak jest coś tańszego godnego polecenia proszę o link.
> Na to pójdzie od razu dachówka płaska MH. 
> MH nie robi dachówek wentylacyjnych, czego dopilnować aby była poprawna wentylacja?


Mam tą papę u siebie na deskowaniu. Jest ok. Z racji, że zabrakło 5 rolek, a miałem akurat https://www.leroymerlin.pl/dachy-i-a...0030,l432.html to ta poszła na dach. Jakoś lepiej leży i wydaje się bardziej elastyczna. Następnym razem dałbym tą na cały dach. Wiem, że to przerost formy nad treścią, bo to papa wierzchniego krycia, ale przypadku mojego dachu nie byłaby to znacząca różnica.

----------


## maciekrk

Bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## Kicek3122

Chłopaki skoro temat papy i deskowania mam pytanie odnośnie komina.czy najpierw kładziemy papę na komin i potem go obrabiamy siatką i kleje i ewentualnie farba silikonowa? Jak wy to robiliście bo właśnie jestem na etapie kładzenia papy i myslalem czy nie zrobić najpierw papa wokół komina a potem wykończyć

----------


## Jan P.

bardzo dobry pomysł,

----------


## Kicek3122

> bardzo dobry pomysł,


Dzięki wielkie

----------


## Kicek3122

> Dzięki wielkie


Jeszcze jedno pytanie miałbym do pana bo widziałem że pisal pan o tych papiakach pod papa nie na,instrukcja icopal też o tym piszę a czy lepik wytrzyma podmuchy wiatru?

----------


## [email protected]

Witam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów. Która Papa lepsza pod pełne deskowanie? MIDA papa roof pet czy papa lembit membrana xs?
Dziękuję za opinię

----------


## RobertJG

> Witam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów. Która Papa lepsza pod pełne deskowanie? MIDA papa roof pet czy papa lembit membrana xs?
> Dziękuję za opinię


MIDA to papy z Rosji. Ja bym ich nie kupił z oczywistych powodów. Jakością też nie powalają.
LEMAR to polska firma (chyba) i z tego co pamiętam jest ok

----------


## karus85

Witam serdecznie! W tym roku planuję przykryć moj dach. Dach dwuspadowy, 250m2, nachylenie 38 st., dachówka ceramiczna. Wykonawca zaproponował membranę ale jednak zdecydowałem się na pełne deskowanie i pape. I teraz moje pytanie do ekspertów...czy bezpośrednio na krokwie powinienem kłaść jakąś folię/membranę,  na to kontrłaty i dopiero deski, papa, kontrłaty, łaty i dachówka?  Czy ta pierwsza warstwa z folią jest konieczna? czy można zacząć od deskowania? Poddasze użytkowe będzie ocieplane wełną. I jaki rodzaj papy najlepiej zastosować w tym wypadku? Dachówka będzie układana od razu.
Dziękuję za opinię.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ta spodnia warstwa folii nie jest potrzebna. W przypadku gdy chcesz stworzyć barierę dla wełny aby nieprofesjonalny montażysta izolacji cieplnej nie dopchnął wełny do desek, to w miejsce tej folii zastosuj najtańszą siatkę do dociepleń (krokwie, siatka do dociepleń, kontrłata, pełne deskowanie lub płyta OSB, papa, kontrłata, łata i dachówka). Papa podkładowa, termozgrzewalna, modyfikowana SBS na osnowie z poliestru. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## martingg

Cześć, 

pytanie ta papa będzie ok na deskowanie? Dach 225m2 dwuspadowy, na to blacha. Na składzie mi ją polecają jakos 115pln rolka.

https://izobit.com.pl/pl/dachy-skosn...obud-w-pet-sbs

----------


## Kayu

Czy papa SBS 2mm grubości wystarczy na od teraz (grudzień 2021) do maksymalnie jesieni 2022, dach odeskowany, 30 stopni, docelowo dachówka ceramiczna płaska.
Do wyboru mam Lembit membrana XS, Dorken Bituxx, Icopal W-pet-sbs
Mocowanie mechaniczne.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To nie są papy. Na tak długi kres oczekiwania na dachówkę powinna być papa termozgrzewalna wierzchniego krycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam Zajewski

Czy pod dachówkę ceramiczną też zaleca się pełne deskowanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak. Pod każde pokrycie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kayu

> To nie są papy. Na tak długi kres oczekiwania na dachówkę powinna być papa termozgrzewalna wierzchniego krycia. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź,

skoro termozgrzewalna wierzchniego krycia, to czy np. taka IZOBIT SUPER W-PYE 250 S 56 SBS ktora wg Karty technicznej dopuszcza mocowanie mechaniczne ?
Czy lepiej kłaść na deski calowe tej jakości, czy na OSB 12mm ? Więźba CNC, wyszła bardzo równa, rozstaw krokwi w osiach 90cm, dach wielopołaciowy 30stopni.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja preferuję na poszycie płytę OSB 12 mm + spinki "H" na łączeniach poziomych. Przy takim rozstawie po 2 szt. w każdym polu pomiędzy krokwiami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kayu

Czy ta papa

https://izohan.eu/produkt/nexler-medium-pye-pv200-s40/

będzie poprawna do mojego zastosowania (na deski, dachówka dopiero latem 2022 roku) ?
Mocowanie mechaniczne plus kontrłaty.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Będzie dobra. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _vviktor_

> Mam tą papę u siebie na deskowaniu. Jest ok. Z racji, że zabrakło 5 rolek, a miałem akurat https://www.leroymerlin.pl/dachy-i-a...0030,l432.html to ta poszła na dach. Jakoś lepiej leży i wydaje się bardziej elastyczna. Następnym razem dałbym tą na cały dach. Wiem, że to przerost formy nad treścią, bo to papa wierzchniego krycia, ale przypadku mojego dachu nie byłaby to znacząca różnica.


U siebie mam papy chyba 4 rodzajów na chudziaku, pod murami, na dachu i "na szopkach". 
ICOPAL - to jest to!

Choć na dach ze względu na cenę wybrałem IZOHAN to ICOPAL niezmiennie sprawie wrażenie najtrwalszej. Wszystkie kładłem osobiście, sam je ciąłem rozwijałem i mocowałem - dlatego mogę chyba je ocenić. 
PS. IZOHAN PYE wierzchniego krycia na dachu leży 2 zimę bez dachówki mocowana pod zakładami i dobita kontrłatami i nic się z nią nie dzieje. Nie spływa, nie fruwa, nie cieknie - spełnia swoje zadanie w 100 %. Dodatkowo robi za "wstępne" uszczelnienie komina i tu także ani kropelki wody nie puszcza.


Nie polecam zakupów "zdalnych" w podlinkowanym sklepie - szkoda czasu - wszystko co mi przysłali był zniszczone, uszkodzone i trzeba było zwracać.

Przy okazji podziękowania dla Pana Andrzeja W. - mój dach powstał jakby dzięki niemu (mimo że robiłem sam).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dziękuję za miłe słowa. Jest mi miło, że moje rady były przydatne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dedert

Dach deskowany, za ok 5 lat dachówka.  Z tego co już wyczytałem to najlepiej 2 warstwy papy. Pierwsza podkladowa przybijana na papiaki tylko górą, a papiaki będą przykryte zakładem następnego paska. Na to wszystko drugą lepszą pape termo 5.2mm ukladaną pionowo i zgrzewana z podkladową zgadza się? I kontrłaty pionowe żeby nie zerwało, zasmarowane lepikiem.

Zaproponowano mi pape jako pierwszą Jarbit V60 S30 (oksydowana, osnowa z welonu szklanego, gr 3mm) jest to tez termo ale chyba papiakom to nie przeszkadza. 

Druga papa Icopal TOP PYE PV250 S5,2s (osnowa poliester, wzmacniana nićmi z wlokna szklanego). 

Co do drugiej papy nie mam wątpliwości a czy pierwsza bedzie ok? Przypuszczam że na 5 lat pod papą wystarczył by sam icopal ale przecież trzeba to mechanicznie umocować i zgrzać a do desek się nie zgrzewa papy raczej?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mocowanie papy podkładowej w jednym rzędzie tylko wówczas gdy jest kryciem wstępnym. Natomiast jak jest ona podkładem pod krycie wierzchnie papą termozgrzewalną to mocujemy ją gęsto papiakami a po wgrzaniu papy wierzchniego krycia tymczasowe kontrałty nie będą potrzebne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dedert

Ok ale pape ukladac na przemian czyli podklad poziomi a wierzchnia pionowo? Czy przy dobrym grubym icopalu jest sens układać podklad?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest sens bo:
- po pierwsze cały podkład mocujemy mechanicznie i do niego zgrzewamy papę wierzchniego krycia,
- po drugie jedna warstwa papy nie gwarantuje szczelności,
- po trzecie kontrłaty są zbyteczne,
- po czwarte wierzchnia papa nie jest podziurawiona gwoździami mocującymi kontrłaty,
- po piąte a może to pokrycie pozostanie docelowym na dłuższy okres np. 10 lat.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zeusik6

> Przy zastosowaniu papy na tekturze uszczelnienie kontrłat konieczne. Pozdrawiam.


panie andrzeju co pan ma na mysli uszczelnienie kontrłat? Lepik w miejscu gwozdzia/wkręta czy co dokladnie? I własnie kontrłaty lepiej przybić gwozdziami czy zastosowac wkręty?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sposób mocowania kontrłat dowolny. Przed ich mocowaniem najlepiej na spód nałożyć bitumiczny uszczelniacz dekarski np. Wet-R-Dri. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## spikee

Przed zimą na deskowany dach (dwuspadowy, 42 stopnie) chce położyć papę podkładową termozgrzewalną na włókninie poliestrowej SBS:
Grubość: 4.0 mm
Giętkość w niskich temp.: -10
Gramatura: 250

W zależności od dostępności:
- MIDA STANDARD PV S4
- ICOPAL PYE PV250 S4.0

Najwcześniej na wiosnę 2023r. dachówkę ceramiczną.

Zastanawiam się czy warto dopłacać do grubości 5.2mm (z tym, że będzie to już papa wierzchniego krycia) ?

Rozważałem jeszcze wersję ekonomiczną i papę na tekturze W400, ale obawiam się gorszego zachowania na pracujących deskach, zwłaszcza że będą pierwotnie mokre. Wydaje mi się, że papa na tekturze jest bardziej podatna na błędy wykonawcze, które muszę zawsze założyć ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Papa na tekturze wykluczona. Grubsza też zbyteczna.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## qubek110

Witam

Doradzcie czym zabezpieczyc dach na zime na ktorym jest gont, na wiosne bedzie kladziona blacha .

Dach deskowany 150m, pochylenie ok 17' na ktorym jest 18letni gont, ktory przecieka w kilku miejscach.

Membranom jakos nie ufam, na taki okres wyczytalem ze papa wierzchnia, czy jako pozniejsza ochrona przeciwskroplinowa wystarczy:

Icopal W/PET plus SBS na poliestrze grubosc 2,2mm do -10
Matizol W/PV super SBS grubosc 2,2 mm do -15
(Izochan) Nexler PYE PV 250 S52H SBS   grubosc 5,2mm do -5

----------


## zeusik6

> Papa na tekturze wykluczona. Grubsza też zbyteczna.Pozdrawiam.


no trochę sie gubie, bo wiele pana postów a przynajmniej jeden taki znalazłem w którym opisuje pan jakoby papa na tekturze śmiało wytrzyma pare lat, teraz czytam, że absolutnei nie.

Jan P. mówi, że kłaść na tekturze tylko zgodnie ze sztuka (brak widocznego papiaka). 

No i generalnie jestem zagubiony.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To, że wytrzyma nie znaczy, że ją należy zastosować. Z jaką datą był ten mój wpis? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zeusik6

Z 2011 roku, czwarta i piąta strona tego tematu, chyba że czegoś nie zrozumiałem z tekstu "dobrej jakości papa wierzchniego krycia wytrzymuje 10 lat" - poprzednik też wydaje się, ze zna sie na rzeczy mówił, że wytrzyma. Zalecam przeczytać od 4 strony wątek ( post #80) wtedy będzie ogólny obrys dyskusji i dokończyć na piątej stronie.

No i jestem zagubiony bo dzisiejsze ceny pap wołają o pomstę, a może zastosować coś innego na deskowanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> "dobrej jakości papa wierzchniego krycia wytrzymuje 10 lat"


A gdzie tu jest mowa o papie na tekturze? 
A jaki to koszt papy w stosunku do kosztu domu?! Nie ma nic lepszego od papy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KrisBarca_92

Witam,
Na wiosne bede kladl dach dwuspadowy 161 m2. Poddasze uzytkowe. Dachowka ceramiczna tez bedzie od razu zakladana. Co polecacie przy pelnym deskowaniu ? Papa czy jednak membrana 250g wystarczy ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Papa! Pozdrawiam.

----------

